
Metal Hydride Heat Engine - blacksqr
http://ergenics.com/heg.html
======
abdullahkhalids
What is the efficiency of such an engine?

~~~
steventhedev
Google found a source[0] that says around 57%. The link here is describing a
solar panel as the heat source, but the technical report I found implies it
usually uses waste heat from other industrial processes.

[0]:
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S036031991...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0360319914002389)

------
adrianN
Neat. I wonder whether you have to refill the hydrogen eventually because of
leaks.

~~~
ncmncm
Certainly. But you can make it locally. Matching the leakage rate probably
doesn't consume much power.

------
ummwhat
Meh. A heat engine. So it is subject to the Carnot engine efficiency limit. No
thanks. Direct solar cells ought to be much better.

~~~
benj111
Surely this would be an energy storage option, rather than a generation
option.

You heat up water during the day, to generate electricity at night.

I wonder how this compared to Stirling engines.

~~~
ncmncm
The big question is probably whether it works with a smaller temperature
difference than your typical Stirling cycle.

~~~
benj111
Either that, or better efficiency, or better reliability, or lower
construction cost.

